# piston pump vs. normal pump?



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

what would you use??


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Black Magic Piston Pump without a DOUBT. :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

How about the diff in performance?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Single Pump

Traditional = 6-8 hits bumper 
Piston Pump = 2-4 hits bumper running 200psi

Double Pump 

Traditional = 5 hits bumper
Piston Pump = 2 hits Bangin running 300psi combined

As well as it does not burn up motors or gears as soon as the regular pump. We have the same motors and gears that we have used at six shows now without any burns on them.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 22 2004, 08:54 AM
> *Single Pump
> 
> Traditional = 6-8 hits bumper
> ...


how many volts?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Single 8 Batt to the nose = 96 volts

Double 10 to the nose = 120 volts


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

can you post a pic of a piston pump?


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 22 2004, 11:42 AM
> *Single 8 Batt to the nose = 96 volts
> 
> Double 10 to the nose = 120 volts
> [snapback]2319383[/snapback]​*


You guys have has motors last 6 shows @ 120 volts???

wtfomg

:worship: 

What are these motors and where can I find them? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 22 2004, 06:37 PM
> *can you post a pic of a piston pump?
> [snapback]2320515[/snapback]​*


Here are 4 piston pumps for ya :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 22 2004, 04:37 PM
> *can you post a pic of a piston pump?
> [snapback]2320515[/snapback]​*


here's one from prohopper


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

the guts


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 22 2004, 04:37 PM
> *can you post a pic of a piston pump?
> [snapback]2320515[/snapback]​*


here showtime's piston pump


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Eh, this is debateable brandy, you can hit back bumper on a single pump in 3 licks and back bumper on a double pump in 3 hits, all depends on your setup from the frame-to-hydraulics. Regular pumps too...



> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 22 2004, 08:54 AM
> *Single Pump
> 
> Traditional = 6-8 hits bumper
> ...


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

heres my Black Magic set


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 23 2004, 10:57 AM
> *Eh, this is debateable brandy, you can hit back bumper on a single pump in 3 licks and back bumper on a double pump in 3 hits, all depends on your setup from the frame-to-hydraulics. Regular pumps too...
> [snapback]2321784[/snapback]​*



UMM I'm not from MISSOURI but when you can SHOW ME let me know  I have never in 14 years seen a single or a double hit in three licks without a Piston Pump or let me refrase that, I have but they where so full of weight that the lead pellets where coming out of the Quarters. The dude asked for performance differents and I gave him MY OPINION as I have how had a chance to run them for a season and I feel they are much better then a Traditional Pump.


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

I don't understand the difference. How does a piston pump work?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

if you werent hopping would you even bother with a piston


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

what does Missouri have to do with this? I'm from Los Angeles. Anyway, my homies car was a caprice, 12 batteries, double pump, 13x7, third lick 50+ inches back bumper... Switchmans old car was an 8 battery regular pump, back bumper single pump on fourth lick... So, yep, it can be done., Our radical cutlass would back bumper on the third and fourth lick without piston pumps at 87 inches without getting stuck, so yes, I do know what I am talking about and like i've said, if you "know" how to build a regular pump, you don't need a piston pump. However, I have heard that pistons do help with motor and gear life... 




> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 23 2004, 01:21 PM
> *UMM I'm not from MISSOURI but when you can SHOW ME let me know  I have never in 14 years seen a single or a double hit in three licks without a Piston Pump or let me refrase that, I have but they where so full of weight that the lead pellets where coming out of the Quarters. The dude asked for performance differents and I gave him MY OPINION as I have how had a chance to run them for a season and I feel they are much better then a Traditional Pump.
> [snapback]2321927[/snapback]​*


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

I dont see da diffrence in pumps...People have been hitting back bumper & standing their cars for Decades without piston pumps so i dont know :dunno: 
N-e wayz piston pumps have also been around for years so i dont know y every-1 all of a sudden wants 1...+ getting a regular pump,locking up da front,pouring oil in da tank,tightening da oil plug good,would b da same exact thing as piston pump b-cuz of all da pressure...if u know how 2 click da switch u shouldnt blow ur tank o-ring either


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

ok fellas these piston pumps are pretty simple.. 

A standard pump uses the pumphead to pump and push the oil. 

where a piston pump has a 200-300lb load of air pushing the piston which pushes the oil.. so it slams the oil through the pump head 

easily you can tell by using these pumps the pressure through the lines is greater then a standard pump.

so think about it, its only common sense that a piston pump is way more powerfuller then a standard pump...

but yes.. bumpers have been hit for however many past years.. but this is 2004. Technology is advancing.. a piston pump is just one of em.

and if I wasnt hopping.. I wouldnt even bother or waste time or money on a piston pump..


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

If you arent hopping a piston pump will still help your ride out, it will take the strain off the gears,motors,and battries


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

ok here's what a piston pump will do to you if you forget to take out all the PSI or if you forget about it and unscrew it, or if to much LBS is put on it...

THIS IS ALSO THE REASON PISTON PUMPS WERE NEVER PUBLICLY SOLD TO PEOPLE in the late 80's early 90's, BC THEY BLOW UP AND ARE DANGEROUS
to each its own and hope this never happens to you as homie said on this...

Not sure if any of you know about my accident nearly 2 months ago. I'm not here to dog any companys out, but I want people to be aware of the dangers of a piston pump. I was removing a pump assembly and the tank blew off and the piston slammed my skull causing it to crack and sink in a 1/4 inch. Through surgery it was cleaned and pulled back out and a wire mesh was laid over it for cosmetic reasons. It basicly shattered like a cookie dropping crumbs. I suffered some damages but through 5 weeks of therapy I have regained majority of my brain skills. Basicly I had to retrain my brain on all areas except walking and talking.. I'm sure you can see the pain in my eyes.. I swear this was the most drastic pain I have ever encountered.

















I copied this from another post I had on Low-Riders.com 

it was the day after I finally finished my 5 weeks of therapy..

I know it seems long but for some it might seem interesting.

I just never want this to happen to any other riders at all. 

my story..

Well I found out yesterday morning at therapy it was my last day. This was the ending of my 5th week. I had a family meeting at 9am scheduled. Usually they tell the clients their release date but they said I was doing so well I was released that day. I know alot of you might see me post and others see the way I looked and thought I was fine. I played alot of it off and didnt want people to see the pain or the difficulties I was going through. I look back at the posts I made days after I got home from the hospital and cant believe that I actually said that I was 100%. This therapy meant alot to me. It really has helped get things back in order.

Prior to starting therapy I couldnt be left alone. I remember one time my mother had to leave to get my daughter and for some odd reason I flipped and was worried I was gonna die and no one was there to save me. I felt like a little kid. I told her she was to never leave me alone again. It really hurt. I hate sounding like a puss but the pain was the most drastic pain I have ever encountered. It wasnt like a cut, it was my brain aching. A pain that I had never felt before. I also had the problem one time where we were at my sisters house and I felt as if I almost died there and had to leave immediatly..

At the DC picnic I remember I had to ask my friend James to walk me to the bathroom that was 50 yards away. Sounds stupid but my brain really couldnt get me there bymyself. I realized and felt I couldnt be left alone. I had to be walked everywhere. Each day at therapy my mother would have to walk me to the waiting room where we would sit until the therapist would come and get me. I couldnt go anywhere alone. It was the weirdest thing I ever encountered.

By the 3rd day of therapy it hit me, my brain wasnt working where it should be. I had to have my mother call a guy I worked with who was a decon at a local church. I used to talk to him alot at work when I had any problems or conflicts. He had a way of making me feel better. I felt I had to speak to him about all of this. He stayed over for 3 hours and talked with me and my family. It meant alot to me.

The whole accident hurt me emotionally. I felt I let people down. I was leader. I felt that my life was unstopable and it was an awesome life. I couldnt beleive it was stopped from this though. It hurt alot. I would sometimes have to cry myself to sleep. I just never thought anything could do this to my brain. I feel sad that people had to come see me in that hospital bed with a tube down my throat to make me breath. I couldnt even imagine what my parents were thinking while drivng home 3 hours away to come see me like this. I've never had a friend injured and would never want to face that. I'm sad that I feel as if I put people through that. I do appreciate those that came and it means alot to me. I dont remember to much of it but I do remember the good times.. like raising and lowering the bed.

My day would start by getting up at 7am to get ready to leave by 15 til 8. We would drive 40 miles one way to the therapy that was inside the hospital. My mother would walk me in and there I signed in and got my badge each day then went to what we called the bridge community room where we would sit and wait for the therapist to come get us. Each class lasted an hour long. Some were individual some were groups. I got to meet all head trauma victims daily. Thats what we all were in there for, Some were in wheel chairs, some caines, others like me walking but not balanced right. The days were 4-6 hours long. With traffic each day we wouldnt get home until 5pm or earlier. My mother had to wait each day for me to get off since we lived so far away. 80 miles round trip was a bugger to do 4 days a week.

I had several therapist, a neuropshchologist, an occupational, a balance, learning lab, problem solving, a visual, and a speech therapist. others were groups that we such as a lifeskills outing group. There we planned field trips to see how we reacted in society. You might remember me posting "wish me luck" I'm going ot Pentigon city mall and Union station. There we would have to plan what time we were arriving and make sure we could get on the right metro train and allow enuff time to get back on time. There I realized my brain couldnt focus and work properly. I was clueless on what direction to go. Even though I knew not to walk into a moving train I couldnt find what train to get on in what direction. I felt that needed luck, so I posted it. By the 3rd one, I felt confident and didnt need luck, we went bowling and my ability to focus came back.

I had a journal that I kept and wrote things down in daily, hourly at therapy. It would help me remember things and I would read it daily. The therapy wasnt like connect the dots and shit. It was real brain teasers that made you think with the deepest part of your brain. I always gave anyone who came in my house a test to see how well a non head injured person could do it. Alota people failed it and sum would get it right off the batt. 

All in all.. I'm happy. I feel that god did this for a reason and I'm here for a reason. I cant even thank everyone that would waste friday nights at my house chlling with me. I couldnt go out. I had to be in my house or otherwise I was lost. Thank you guys so much. For all those that posted and sent me pms asking how I was doing... It meant alot to me and thank you. Those that donated... Thank you so much.. It has helped alot. Ive been outa work nearly 8 weeks and this 1600 dollar mortage is killin me... haha along with these doctor bills I'm receiving. To the whole lowrider community..Thank you I scrolled the topic about my accident daily and it meant alot to me. As for Loco... I cant even begin where to thank him.. along with Sciongrl. Thank you both so much. 

Now I know I posted earlier that the bolts that hold the pump broke in half and the pump blew up. I finally felt comfortably enuff to look at it and it wasnt the bolts. It was were the couplings are welded to the tank. Those broke off the tank. Half of them were still attached to the bolts in the block. I dont know what woulda made them blow but please if any of you ever handle piston pumps, please never leave them loaded with nitrogen. Its like a loaded gun. That pump could blown and took my life. I dont wanna see it happen again. I do have plans to get this car back in order. Now over time I'm thinking about steering away from piston pumps. I dont ever wanna put myself or anyone in danger of those again.

I have plans on writing a letter to lowrider magazines hydraulics hotline just to let people worldwide know the danger and safety of a piston pump. I feel others need to know. It might help save a life. Nitrogen should never be left in them. Nor should they ever be handled with nitrogen loaded in them. I only wish I would known or thought before I did this. 

So.. I'm not fully 100% recovered yet, but I am feeling 80% of it is back. I find myself slipping up alot and saying things backwards like I'll go to say noon and instead say midnight..It bothers me alot and I do it alot.. It pisses me off. I was never like this. I still have a physical therapy lined up where they test me on lifting and pushing weight to see what my brain does. Theres no time limit on when my head will be ready to work. The swelling still hasnt gone away here 45 days later after being home. I feel that I will never be back the way I was 100% but I hope it does. I feel theres permanant damage and I'm gonna have to live with it the rest of my life. I wont let it get me down. I'm alive and and soon to be happier then I've ever been. Once things get back to normal for me.

thank you all

Scott aka SiK RyDa


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 24 2004, 04:03 PM
> *If you arent hopping a piston pump will still help your ride out,[snapback]2324098[/snapback]​*



It won't do anything for the ride of your car... they aren't designed to be active in ride control...


----------



## superchevy (Jul 30, 2002)

how come black magic site been down like 3-4 weeks out of business


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

People just a reminder:
piston pumps are not made by engineers!!! 

I'm always posting on layitlow information concerning certain products, and safety of product... e.g. hydraulics and babies, and piston pumps blowing up. Some people believe what I say, some people think i'm an asshole who wants to behave as a know-it-all. Well, you can tell skyryder which one I am. Like I always say, no way in hell have I or will I talk badly about a company... I am talking about piston pumps themselves.

If they are, they would be worth a lot more. Having someone like me design something on cad-cam, putting it on the cnc and and doing product is does not make us an engineer. I have always told people why Reds never manufactured pistons, the reason they blew up in the late 80's early 90's. 

You have to remember the following with piston pumps:

1. you have oil vs. air pressure vs. additional accumulated nitrogen pressure/or air pressure.
3x the pressure.
2. thickness of tanks, have they been tested by a company outside of the manufacturer, i.e. for the volume of the pressure and burst pressure of the tanks... I can bet you NONE of them have outside testing by real engineered evaluators...
3. Size of Rods and nuts: are they enough to support the levels of pressure being made... not just the volume of 150+ nitrogen/or air but also the pressure of oil and air.
4. I don't give a F_CK if its grade 8 bolts, if they aren't thick enough, grade 8 ain't worth shit.
5. If you do plan on purchasing a piston pump, remember the nice disclaimer of, "off-road vehicles only, show purpose only" this could be fought if you can prove that your car is a show car... fault product, bad manufacturing, etc... however, if it cannot be proved and your lawyer can't do jack shit about it... then you are fucked and you can be 1. a vegitable, 2. dead, 3. be like homie and make it out alive but with a lot of problems.


Lastly, I am not blaming anyone in this, I am not blaming any company!!! Just don't try and make money and sell a product that can hurt people. Its better to keep hydraulics the old fashion style if its going to hurt people.

This is just I guess a public announcement of my thoughts of piston pumps and not a put down of any hydaulic company. So, hydraulic companies, please tell people the downside of piston pumps...

Would I use one? Probably yes probably no... I have had good luck with Hi low and pro-hopper L.A. series pumps and will continue to use Pro Hopper L.A. series pumps with my regular 14 batteries and an adex... It still gets the job done.


As for me, this is my last post on piston pumps unless some jerk starts arguing about this now...


Stay safe people and god bless everyone...
Nacho


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

Damn Scott.. i never seen your posts on this.. but i know and feel the emotions on parts of your saga...
i know what it is like and what it means to have friends ariund you like you had.. i was there with my arm... friends and family are a main part of your healing...
i too had to cry at night, thought my life was over etc..my friends just coming over, deciding to hang out with me. rather than going out was what made 100% differece in my recovery...


I commend you for being so strong and brave.. and damn, your friends.. amen to them!
Im glad to see and hear you are pulling through this...
Just as i am, you will have to be and learn to do things different.. turn negatives into positives..
it gets rough and frustrating for me.. I cant imagine 1 little ounce of what you are going through.. I am just glad to see you doing it and have friends to pull you right on through!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Oct 24 2004, 10:40 PM
> *I think it's fucked up that the owners of BLACK MAGIC have made no kind of attempt to contact my homie Scott after their piss poor designed pump blew up in his face almost killing him.. I would have thought Mark would have atleast called him to wish him well..
> [snapback]2324881[/snapback]​*



#1. I dont think Mark works for Black Magic anymore, but I could be wrong.

#2. I dont see Scott, the fellow who was on the recieving end of this unfortunate accident saying anything neg. about Black Magic, so who the fuck are you?

#3. You said " after their piss poor designed pump blew up in his face almost killing him.. " and I think what you really mean to say is "the pump that blew up in his face when he dropped it on the ground with a full charge of nitrogen it in after he forgot to properly discharge it" since thats a little more accurate version of the truth as I understand it but alas, I could be wrong.

As far as everything else, Nacho nailed it right on the head.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

Unidos is a close friend of mine that was at my bedside for 5 days in the hospital. Hes seen what this has done to my brain and herd me cry that I want my brain back where it was. I didnt drop this pump. I know I might had posted that 5 weeks ago. But I never inspected the pumps. It was all loaded into a trailor cause my family thought I was dead. I inspected the pumps last monday for the first time. The tank had no scratches on it. Yes.. I wish I would known to drain the nitrogen. I had not touched this car in 3 weeks and I guess I was thinkin. This tank blew off on its own. If I have to. I will post pics of it, but I'm not going there. I'm not here to blame the designer of these pumps. Just to warn others of the dangers.. and maybe the next pump sold will be labeled with warnings stickers.. or paper work..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

First off this is in no way a defense of any one out there, so don't take it that way. I have spoken with scott thru a PM and have expressed my sincere blessings that he makes a great recovery. I have also expressed a deep thank you to him for making people aware of some of the dangers that HYDRAULICS can come about. You see I had a HOSE (not running a piston pump) with a regular pump blow in the front when I was learning how to hop I overlocked the pump and with no where for the pressure to go it blew the hose. MAN it put a dent in my hood that looked like someone took a hammer too if my face or body was anywhere near that it would have done some damage. Then on another occassion I was unbolting my batteries, I wear several rings on my fingers and that combined with a wrench hitting the postive (ground was NOT hooked up) welded my pinky finger ring to the bone, the ring that was there exploded the one next to it was also melted to my finger. That was 108 volts charged into my finger. A trip to the hospital and 8 weeks of recovery for my finger and it still has a scar as well as no feeling. And if thats not enough, when airing up the tires a few years ago running 80psi for hopping I heard a sissing noise took the air pressure line off the tire and BOOM the tire exploded I got very lucky that I had stepped back or it would have been right in my face at the level that I was at. STUPID, maybe that is how you will look at this, but what I am trying to get across here is don't be foolish about any part of your Hydraulic system IT IS DANGEROUS in all aspects and all forms. From wrenching on it to driving. Just be CAREFUL with anything you do in reguards to them. Anything can explode, a pump (not Piston) under regular pressure and loaded or a piston pump loaded, a tire, a battery, a radiator, the list is long. NONE and I mean NONE of the Hydraulics are rated at what we put them through, example the motors are 12 volt, we run them at anywhere from 48 to 120 volts. Cyliners are another one who thinks they are rated to hold a car up? How about hoses, another good one 5000 psi rating. How much do we run 8000psi to 10,000. And driving MAN have I got some stories there. From three wheelin and almost hitting cars, to wheels falling off. We all enjoy our cars and systems that are in them, it's just a FACT that they can be extremely dangerous that is why it is very important to be careful in anything you do. Thank you for reading and I hope this will help any fellow rider to enlighten them on other possible dangers. 


Brandy Jenda


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I've never seen a regular pump blowing up... I've seen the fitting or hoses on regular pumps blow up, usually chinese fittings, but regular pumps blowing through the tank, never... How are you and the family doing? I am going to go to Washington next year to visit unlimited, so after a quick stop in Eugene, i'll head to YOUR HOUSE!!! have the lemonaid ready...



> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 25 2004, 08:56 AM
> *First off this is in no way a defense of any one out there, so don't take it that way. I have spoken with scott thru a PM and have expressed my sincere blessings that he makes a great recovery. I have also expressed a deep thank you to him for making people aware of some of the dangers that HYDRAULICS can come about. You see I had a HOSE (not running a piston pump) with a regular pump blow in the front when I was learning how to hop I overlocked the pump and with no where for the pressure to go it blew the hose. MAN it put a dent in my hood that looked like someone took a hammer too if my face or body was anywhere near that it would have done some damage. Then on another occassion I was unbolting my batteries, I wear several rings on my fingers and that combined with a wrench hitting the postive (ground was NOT hooked up) welded my pinky finger ring to the bone, the ring that was there exploded the one next to it was also melted to my finger. That was 108 volts charged into my finger. A trip to the hospital and 8 weeks of recovery for my finger and it still has a scar as well as no feeling. And if thats not enough, when airing up the tires a few years ago running 80psi for hopping I heard a sissing noise took the air pressure line off the tire and BOOM the tire exploded I got very lucky that I had stepped back or it would have been right in my face at the level that I was at. STUPID, maybe that is how you will look at this, but what I am trying to get across here is don't be foolish about any part of your Hydraulic system IT IS DANGEROUS in all aspects and all forms. From wrenching on it to driving. Just be CAREFUL with anything you do in reguards to them. Anything can explode, a pump (not Piston) under regular pressure and loaded or a piston pump loaded, a tire, a battery, a radiator, the list is long.  NONE and I mean NONE of the Hydraulics are rated at what we put them through, example the motors are 12 volt, we run them at anywhere from 48 to 120 volts. Cyliners are another one who thinks they are rated to hold a car up? How about hoses, another good one 5000 psi rating. How much do we run 8000psi to 10,000. And driving MAN have I got some stories there. From three wheelin and almost hitting cars, to wheels falling off. We all enjoy our cars and systems that are in them, it's just a FACT that they can be extremely dangerous that is why it is very important to be careful in anything you do. Thank you for reading and I hope this will help any fellow rider to enlighten them on other possible dangers.
> Brandy Jenda
> [snapback]2325944[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 24 2004, 10:40 PM
> *People just a reminder:
> piston pumps are not made by engineers!!!
> 
> ...


That's real for Nacho and Hydrogirl its funny when you call and inquire about their equipment all you get is positive feed back and not the chances you're taking, and its true what Nacho said in regards red's I called a month ago and asked them if they had any piston pumps and to tell me a little about the max block and they gave me the 411 w/ the pistons and they history and the reason why the don't use them even though they make 'm upon request bottom line is that they don't recomend anyone to use them the only diff like mention before is that you tend to get up w/ lets hits on the switch...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 25 2004, 08:32 AM
> *I've never seen a regular pump blowing up... I've seen the fitting or hoses on regular pumps blow up, usually chinese fittings, but regular pumps blowing through the tank, never... How are you and the family doing? I am going to go to Washington next year to visit unlimited, so after a quick stop in Eugene, i'll head to YOUR HOUSE!!! have the lemonaid ready...
> [snapback]2326058[/snapback]​*


We are fine, and you know you are always welcome to stop in. Lemonaid? Ok whatever you what I will have it for you.. :biggrin: Hee hee now don't get to excited with that. Take care


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hahaha, applejuice or whatever darn it... No alcohol, I can't drink anymore, not like I every drank a lot, I'm just staying away from it due to health reasons/concerns. 




> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 25 2004, 09:40 AM
> *We are fine, and you know you are always welcome to stop in. Lemonaid? Ok whatever you what I will have it for you.. :biggrin: Hee hee now don't get to excited with that. Take care
> [snapback]2326081[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 25 2004, 10:40 AM
> *We are fine, and you know you are always welcome to stop in. Lemonaid? Ok whatever you what I will have it for you.. :biggrin: Hee hee now don't get to excited with that. Take care
> [snapback]2326081[/snapback]​*


Hey are you realy a female?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

yes she is, I already checked... j.k. hahaha but she is female, married to her husband, and has one super tall white kid LOL



> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 25 2004, 09:45 AM
> *Hey are you realy a female?
> [snapback]2326100[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 25 2004, 08:45 AM
> *Hey are you realy a female?
> [snapback]2326100[/snapback]​*



UMM I believe that, that would be a big YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Why do you ask?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

i like that lol
but yeah she knows her stuff man...


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Nacho & Hygirl have you guys ever been to English town in jerz


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

naw, only St. louis for black sunday and Miami show for the second time next year. I don't think I can hit English Town NJ till 06. 



> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 25 2004, 09:52 AM
> *Nacho & Hygirl have you guys ever been to English town in jerz
> [snapback]2326125[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 25 2004, 08:52 AM
> *Nacho & Hygirl have you guys ever been to English town in jerz
> [snapback]2326125[/snapback]​*



Opps! FYI Nacho is my homie not my Hubby (not that it would'nt be good), incase that was what you where thinking. I appreciate the compliment however, I don't know it all but I do my damnest to learn as much as I can and do the best I can.
I have been to alot of states back east in my travels but don't believe NJ. What part are you from?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats cool but I never thougth about you guys like that I'm in the other corner Boston, Ma


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Oct 24 2004, 06:17 PM
> *It won't do anything for the ride of your car... they aren't designed to be active in ride control...
> [snapback]2324289[/snapback]​*


 Thats not what Im saying, I should have been more clear, by ride I ment the car as a whole not ride quality


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Has anyone here heard about the piston pumps that guys from San Diego (South Side hydros) I believe are making. If anyone has heard or done business with them please post your opinions on them good or bad. Looking for info on quality of thier products.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

i've never heard of them till now...




> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Oct 25 2004, 08:21 PM
> *Has anyone here heard about the piston pumps that guys from San Diego (South Side hydros) I believe are making.  If anyone has heard or done business with them please post your  opinions on them good or bad.  Looking for info on quality of thier products.
> [snapback]2328027[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 23 2004, 10:29 AM
> *here's one from prohopper
> 
> 
> ...



fuck that shit is huge. thanks matt and bob for the pics


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HYDROGIRL WHERE U IN RENO FOR HOT AUGUST NIGHTS THIS YEAR? I THINK I MIGHT HAVE MET YOU AND HUBBY IF YOU WEERE THERE I HAVE GOLD 64


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 29 2004, 09:51 AM
> *HYDROGIRL WHERE U IN RENO FOR HOT AUGUST NIGHTS THIS YEAR?  I THINK I MIGHT HAVE MET YOU AND HUBBY IF YOU WEERE THERE I HAVE GOLD 64
> [snapback]2340503[/snapback]​*



No it wasn't us. I wish we could have went, but like always short on funds! Maybe someday we will cross paths however. You take care, Peace

THE JENDA'S


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well i say the pistons are not needed,you can get the same results from the car with no piston pump as you can with a piston pump.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

im not into the piston pump...its like adding 500lb of lead in the rack. its almost a form of cheating "imo" to me hydros is about pumpheads and motors and the pressure that u can generate from that. now people are using air and nitrous to "help" them get inches. fuk that...not impressed by any-1 who hits the bumper using the piston pump. like nachos said get ur combination of pumphead, motors, blocks, check valve etc. and sum-1 who knows how to hit the switch and put the bitch on the bumper without air!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

eh, you're into old fashion hydraulics like me LOL



> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 1 2004, 09:15 AM
> *im not into the piston pump...its like adding 500lb of lead in the rack. its almost a form of cheating "imo" to me hydros is about pumpheads and motors and the pressure that u can generate from that. now people are using air and nitrous to "help" them get inches. fuk that...not impressed by any-1 who hits the bumper using the piston pump. like nachos said get ur combination of pumphead, motors, blocks, check valve etc. and sum-1 who knows how to hit the switch and put the bitch on the bumper without air!!!!
> [snapback]2347939[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hmm... This is some interesting stuff..

But the question that I've really been wanting to ask is what's the differance between using a piston pump and taking an old school put and siply taking the ait tank to it? The only differance I see is the piston pump has a wall btween the air and the oil but the old school pump with the tank charged doesn't

People have been putting air in their tanks for a long time before psiton pumps were on the market and that wasn't cheating. What's the big differance.. Almsot like the Del Toro pump but they use a bladder rather than a moving wall inside the tank..

I don't know.. Just some thoughts one exactly what the firreance was considering it's all the same concept. Putting pressure on the fluid to get more pressure/flow.

any feedback is greatly appreciated! I love to learn.


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 1 2004, 09:04 PM
> *Hmm...  This is some interesting stuff..
> 
> But the question that I've really been wanting to ask is what's the differance between using a piston pump and taking an old school put and siply taking the ait tank to it?  The only differance I see is the piston pump has a wall btween the air and the oil but the old school pump with the tank charged doesn't
> ...


That's the way I see it. The pumpheads and motors don't have to work as hard as a regular pump without air pressure. With the Air Pressure behind the fluid helps the pumps move the fluid and build pressure faster with less taps of the switch.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What would be the best pump to get to get my car off the ground. I really dont want a piston pump so what is the best regular pump i can get for a single pump hopper that will meet the people with the piston pumps inches


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

definatly in2 ol school hydraulics and its power....whats next replacing batteries with compressers to fill ur "hydraulic" pump with air!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah piston pumps are ruining lowriding!!! 

same goes for marzocchis and aftermarket springs. give me an old #6 fennerstone and some stock coils. 


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Nov 2 2004, 10:06 AM
> *yeah piston pumps are ruining lowriding!!!
> 
> same goes for marzocchis and aftermarket springs. give me an old #6 fennerstone and some stock coils.
> ...



NEVER SAID IT WAS RUINING LOWRIDING....JUST SAID NOT IMPRSEED IF U HITTIN BACK BUMPER WITH A PISTON PUMP...TO ME AIR IF FOR BAGS ...OIL IS FOR HYDRAULICS. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN!!!


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 2 2004, 09:40 AM
> *NEVER SAID IT WAS RUINING LOWRIDING....JUST SAID NOT IMPRSEED IF U HITTIN BACK BUMPER WITH A PISTON PUMP...TO ME AIR IF FOR BAGS ...OIL IS FOR HYDRAULICS. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN!!!
> [snapback]2351738[/snapback]​*



you see what i'm saying right? whether you accept a piston pump or not they're here to stay. if somebody came out with a motor that could handle 120v all day everyday would the people using those not impress you either? i mean that's not "old school" right? them getting on the bumper with anything more than 72v is almost cheating right?

we can reminisce about the good old days where piston pumps were only used undercover by shops and hydraulic companies or we can embrace this new technology made public and use it to our advantage. 

it will only take a couple of times that your car doesn't perform the way it should in the pit and you get beat by a piston-pumped car that will have you singing a different tune.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Which is the best regular pump to use to get my car the same amount of inches as the piston pump it is a single pump hopper with 8 batt ?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Nov 2 2004, 11:35 AM
> *you see what i'm saying right? whether you accept a piston pump or not they're here to stay. if somebody came out with a motor that could handle 120v all day everyday would the people using those not impress you either? i mean that's not "old school" right? them getting on the bumper with anything more than 72v is almost cheating right?
> 
> we can reminisce about the good old days where piston pumps were only used undercover by shops and hydraulic companies or we can embrace this new technology made public and use it to our advantage.
> ...


sorry dont agree with your motor theory for the simple fact that a motor is still a regualer componant in a "hydraulic" pump. same with pumpheads..they belong on a pump....air and nitrous doesnt belong in a hydraulic pump. i know its here to stay and people are gonna use it..more power to em....but builders know that u can sit that bumper on the ground without air and nos in the pump. theres a few cars donw here with piston pumps that will beat a hopper we have in the club...but at least we can say we do it with tru hydraulic power!!! but hey whatever u guys "need" to "help" u get inches!!!


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 2 2004, 01:38 PM
> *sorry dont agree with your motor theory for the simple fact that a motor is still a regualer componant in a "hydraulic" pump. same with pumpheads..they belong on a pump....air and nitrous doesnt belong in a hydraulic pump. i know its here to stay and people are gonna use it..more power to em....but builders know that u can sit that bumper on the ground without air and nos in the pump. theres a few cars donw here with piston pumps that will beat a hopper we have in the club...but at least we can say we do it with tru hydraulic power!!! but hey whatever u guys "need" to "help" u get inches!!!
> [snapback]2352878[/snapback]​*



nah it's all about pump power whether it be a supermotor, bored out pumphead or nitrogen in the tank. the car is getting on the bumper because of the pump. 

looks like you're using that "piston" as an excuse as to why you can't hang with them. i'm not trying to hate but eventually you'll get tired of coming in second and dish out the cash instead of excuses for a pump that will put you on the bumper too.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

the "piston pump" isnt really new...the marketing of it is...but the idea has been around :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

this is to ron at black magic hydraulics..our last piston pump debate was pretty much the same except. you mentioned how the piston pump reduces stress on motors and gears..i am interested on how time will you gain on your parts like where and tear i been thinking about since hydrogirl mentioned.for me this would be a much better benefit get back at us i think this is important info..later the fat boy...


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 2 2004, 02:49 PM
> *the "piston pump" isnt really new...the marketing of it is...but the idea has been around :0
> [snapback]2353166[/snapback]​*



yup it was put in production for the everyday consumer like you and me.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

if u knew me then u would know that i dont make excuses for shit...i got my beliefs and thats it....the $$ isnt the issue...the issue is that "I" dont like the idea of air and nos in a hydraulic pump..i cant say it and easier than that. im not hatin on any-1 at all who uses the pump cuz if u need the help for the inches then u gotta do waht u gotta do like put air in ur tank at 300psi or put 500lbs of lead in ur trunk


----------

